

Startup Shame - bdehaaff
http://blog.aha.io/index.php/startup-shame/

======
prattbc
I have done nothing. I have felt it all my life and still feel it. I have
really never made myself vulnerable except for maybe letting 2 people
partially in. One being a therapist but my whole life it had been a practice
to not make myself vulnerable for fear that it may be used against me and some
people in my life have done just that. How do you go from always being told
negative things about you to believing that it isn't true. I've had constant
negative reinforcement my whole life, then the one time you let someone know
that it bothers you, your considered weak. I've always tried to be strong and
not let anyone know that I am so weak, everything I have done that is
beneficial for me, I have done for someone else. That's only because I don't
know what I want to do. I do know for sure that I love my son more than
anything and at some point I loved my ex-wife that way too. But my son is the
one who keeps me going and motivates me to never quit even when I am crippled.
I know that I'm very self destructive and when things are supposed to be at
it's greatest, I find someway to destroy it, obliterate it till it is ruined.
But with my son it's different he helps me even when I am so weak.

------
Margaret57
Watch Briana Brown on Ted Talks.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psN1DORYYV0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psN1DORYYV0)

